# V-cube shipping?



## reghrhre (Oct 26, 2009)

How long does it take for the v cubes to ship and how much is it?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 26, 2009)

Are we supposed to magically know where you live so we can answer this for you?

Shipping to me (North Eastern United States) was very quick. I can't remember the price exactly but it wasn't too expensive.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 26, 2009)

Shipping was about 5 days for me, and maybe 15 dollars. If you want to check the exact price, act like your going to order it and go to the checkout screen and it will tell you the price.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 27, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Are we supposed to magically know where you live so we can answer this for you?
> 
> Shipping to me (North Eastern United States) was very quick. I can't remember the price exactly but it wasn't too expensive.



Oh sorry, I knew I forgot something. I live in Reno Nevada. (US)


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Oct 27, 2009)

it took around 3-5 business days for 10-15 dollars shipping to get to NewYork


----------



## LNZ (Oct 27, 2009)

I own two V-Cubes (V5 & V7). Both brought from their website. Shipping is $14.13 EURO (Greece to Australia) and products arrive about 5-7 days after ordering. And in both cases, you have to sign for delivery. This makes sure to get it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 27, 2009)

Shipping is uber expensive.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's all the information you need to know:

Here are the prices (in euros) for the V-Cubes:

V-Cube 5: €17.85
V-Cube 6: €23.80
V-Cube 7: €28.56
V-Cube Collection: €65.00

You convert the currency here:
http://www.xe.com/ucc/

There is a processing fee also. Don't ask me what it's all about.
V-Cube Collection: €3.29
V-Cube 6 €1.49
(These are as much as I've been charged before the prices went down last May.)

Here are the UPS shipping prices:

US, Canada, and Mexico:
- 1 Cube: 12.48€
- 3 Cubes: 14.54€
- Delivery Time: 3-4 days

Most of Europe:
- 1 Cube: 9.18€
- 2 Cubes: 10.88€
- 3 Cubes: 11.15€
- Delivery Time: 1-2 days
UPS STANDARD METHOD (Second Method):
- 1 Cube: 7.97€
- 3 Cubes: 9.66€
-Delivery Time: 6-7 days

Japan, China, Singapore, Taiwan and Australia:
- 1 Cube: 14.13€
- 3 Cubes: 16.77€
- Delivery Time: 3-4 days

Orders to Brazil:
- 14.52€
- Delivery Time: 3-4 days

I've got this information from 4/9/08 V-Cube Newsletter.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Processing fee for my V7 was $1.24 EURO. And for my V5, it was $0.93 EURO.


----------

